# ADA 60cm Volcaniscape



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

This is my first tank that I would consider anything near an actual "aquascape", it is also my first time using ADA fertilizers. Up until now, I have just been learning how to grow plants. Now, I am going to pay a lot more atention to planning, trimming and making a good layout. I was looking through all of the branchy Manzanita on my parents' property near Mount Shasta in Northern California when I found this piece. It looks volcanic to me, which is fitting since there are a lot of volcanoes in that area.

I set the tank up yesterday, and these pictures were taken today.










Equipment:

ADA Cube Garden 60-P
Black ADA Style Stand from Aqua Forest 

Aqua Medic Ocean Light (10,000k) 70W HQI Metal Halide Pendant (7 hours/day)

ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Normal (~8 liters)
ADA Power Sand Special-S (2 liters)

Eheim 2213 Canister Filter
ADA Lily Pipe Inflow V-3
ADA Lily Pipe Outflow P-2
Hydor ETH 200 In-Line Heater 200W (upside down, on the intake)

5lb. CO2 Tank
JBJ Regulator (on timer with light)
ADA Pollen Glass Diffuser

ADA Brighty-K (3ml per day)

Here is the Power Sand Special (AKA "kitty litter" shot):










Hardscape:










Under the hood:










The whole setup:










Foreground is _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ (HC), background stems from L to R: _Elatine orientalis_, _Didiplis diandra_, _Rotala sp. 'Colorata'_, _Ludwigia arcuata_, _Rotala sp. 'Colorata'_ again, _Rotala rotundifolia 'Green'_, and _Elatine orientalis_ again:










I planted the HC in groups of three stems:










Closeup of the cleanup crew:


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

CRAIG- NICE SET UP MAN!

thats some good planting with the HC! its really going to pay off- i'll spread faster and you will get a lawn going.

Can you give me details on the light?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I really like it.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

where did you put the ADA Power Sand? at the bottom?


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Marc said:


> CRAIG- NICE SET UP MAN!
> 
> thats some good planting with the HC! its really going to pay off- i'll spread faster and you will get a lawn going.
> 
> Can you give me details on the light?


Thanks Marc! 

Yeah, I stayed up really late last Monday night planting the tank... then I realized that it was way too sloppy so I pulled out every single stem last night and replanted them. I spent at least a couple hours on the HC alone, but I think it willl be worth it.

As far as the light... I think that 70 watt HQI metal halides are so perfect for planted tanks. I don't think that they have been used on them much yet, but I was into reefs before and they are used a lot on nano reefs. The only thing that I don't like about them is that there isn't a real 8,000k bulb yet. I can't believe ADA hasn't caught onto 70 watt bulbs yet. This year they actually went with a higher wattage, 250W, rather than lower to 70W. The bulb I am using is this one (the "8KK"). It is very cheap and has worked well for over two months, but I would say that it's closer to 10,000k, rather than the 8,000k that is advertised or the 8,000k of the ADA lamps that looks perfect to me. The pendant is this one. I like the pendant itself (although it's pretty expensive), and the ballast is built well, but it is magnetic. That means that it's not as efficient as an electric ballast and due to it's fan, makes noise. Overall, it works well. I really like metal halides, the shimmering effect that they add really makes a difference to me. I have found a really cheap way to make a 70W MH pendant with an electronic ballast for about $70, I will be posting about it soon.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

xcooperx said:


> where did you put the ADA Power Sand? at the bottom?


Yes, the Power Sand is on the bottom, this pic shows just the PS before I put the AS on top of it.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

random_alias said:


> I really like it.


Thanks Random!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice start Craig, I have the same setup almost, I built my cabinet, looks just like that.
I hope you added some mulm or good bacteria of sorts to the tank & filter.....


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I like how the aquasoil slopes from left to right. It really give this small tank some depth. What brand of lights do you have?


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

PasD said:


> I like how the aquasoil slopes from left to right. It really give this small tank some depth. What brand of lights do you have?


Thanks, the light is a 70 watt metal halide pendant with a 10,000k bulb, it is an Aqua Medic "Ocean Light".


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

very nice set up!
don't forget to update with photos.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Alright!

This is looking good, Craig!

Mike


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

The pictures look a lot brighter on my home computer. I'm looking at them at work right now and they are really dark. I need to learn a LOT more about photography, and a new camera...


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

co2 said:


> Here is the Power Sand Special (AKA "kitty litter" shot):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

co2 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> The pictures look a lot brighter on my home computer. I'm looking at them at work right now and they are really dark. I need to learn a LOT more about photography, and a new camera...


The pics look great on my home computer with a Dell Ultrasharp 20" LCD. There is such a variance in LCD brightness, it will look different from monitor to monitor. We calibrate our CRTs at work with a Spyder2 program to industry standards, but everyone has different setups so you never know. I can have a pic that looks great on a pro LaCie which has been calibrated to photolab standards, and the same picture will look too bright on a 19" Ultrasharp in the same office.

Anyhow, terrific start! I dig the manzanita.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

that driftwood piece(s) is nice.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I did get lucky with that piece of Manzanita, it's not like any other piece I've ever seen. It has really cool detail when you see it up close. Once the tank grows out I'll have to try to lure someone with a good camera over.


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

That looks awsome Criag! Really good work.

What's the story with the Aquaforest stands? Are they more affordable than the ADA equivelant? I'm finishing the build on my 90cm ADA copy stand using reclaimed wood, and after paint, bondo, and hardware it's still costing me close to $100 (and many many hours of hard work).

One other question, any reason you inverted the Hydor heater and attatched it to the intake side of your filter? I've read in their directions to always put it on the outflow end. Looking forward to that HC filling in!


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

SPL-311 said:


> That looks awsome Criag! Really good work.
> 
> What's the story with the Aquaforest stands? Are they more affordable than the ADA equivelant? I'm finishing the build on my 90cm ADA copy stand using reclaimed wood, and after paint, bondo, and hardware it's still costing me close to $100 (and many many hours of hard work).
> 
> One other question, any reason you inverted the Hydor heater and attatched it to the intake side of your filter? I've read in their directions to always put it on the outflow end. Looking forward to that HC filling in!


The Aqua Forest stands are a lot less than actual ADA, and are basically the same thing. I could have built one, but at the time I had everything ready to go so I was in a hurry.

As far as the upside down Hydor. I read the directions and my take is that they are adamant about the flow going in the arrow's direction, but really only suggest that it be used on the outflow. I did it just so that it would fit in the stand without using a lot of extra tubing and adding more head/lowering filter output. It has been working this way for over 2 months with no problems. Plus... I like to live on the edge...


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

good stuff.

Could you do me a quick favor and measure the hight of your Aquaforest stand? I'm already too far along with mine to change, but I copied the ADA spec of 70cm tall. However, the stand they're using at Aquaforest for their 90x45cm tank measures out at 83.5cm tall. I'm wondering if that stand is intentionally taller to account for walking traffic? 

just curious.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

SPL-311 said:


> good stuff.
> 
> Could you do me a quick favor and measure the hight of your Aquaforest stand? I'm already too far along with mine to change, but I copied the ADA spec of 70cm tall. However, the stand they're using at Aquaforest for their 90x45cm tank measures out at 83.5cm tall. I'm wondering if that stand is intentionally taller to account for walking traffic?
> 
> just curious.


I didn't see this yesterday. I can measure it tonight, but I'm pretty sure that it's 30 or 31 inches which is ~76-79cm.

I think that 70cm would be fine.


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Incredible tank!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice! I like it a lot. Can't wait to see it grow.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Craig,
Do you have any close up pictures of the stand? I'm going to be in SF in December and was wondering what the quality was like. Do you like the stand? I know ADG is making their own now, and was wondering how the different stands compare. Do you mind telling us how much they run?
Thanks..


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

really nice set up!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I'm also curious about this stand, as I'm making a trip up to Aqua Forest in the distant future, care to give us some details regarding the process of buying a custom DIY stand from them? Will they make them to fit any size aquarium within reason?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Nightshop said:


> I'm also curious about this stand, as I'm making a trip up to Aqua Forest in the distant future, care to give us some details regarding the process of buying a custom DIY stand from them? Will they make them to fit any size aquarium within reason?


I'm fairly certain that these custom stands that AF sells are made for ADA tanks specifically. But I'm also fairly certain that if you want a stand made for a different size tank- the AF guys would be very accommodating.

Ive seen the stand they sell and Ive seen the real ADA stuff- IMO the stands they make look much cleaner and the doors are more flushed against the side and the front face of the stand. Ive made a stand for Ian and myself, with the time and labor spent on them- the AF stands are definitely worth the price.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> Craig,
> Do you have any close up pictures of the stand? I'm going to be in SF in December and was wondering what the quality was like. Do you like the stand? I know ADG is making their own now, and was wondering how the different stands compare. Do you mind telling us how much they run?
> Thanks..


The quality is awesome. Really, really nice finish. I don't know how good of pictures I can take with my cheapo digi, but I'll try tonight..


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Nightshop said:


> I'm also curious about this stand, as I'm making a trip up to Aqua Forest in the distant future, care to give us some details regarding the process of buying a custom DIY stand from them? Will they make them to fit any size aquarium within reason?


The process was very simple, I told them I wanted a 60cm stand like the ones they have in their store, but in black. About a week later, they had it finished, it was that simple. The thing about making it for any size is that they are really designed for a rimless tank, and they already know ADA sizes. I think they could do custom work though, you can give them a call, they are very cool people to deal with.

They did have two prices, one with finished back, and one with non-finished. I thought non-finished would still be a full back but just not laquered on the back, but it isn't a full back, there is a gap in the middle which you can see in the picture (I had a black sheet behind it). Not a big deal though, I am gonna put a black piece in there to cover the whole back. I am sure that if I was more specific with the order I would have gotten around that.

Last time I was there they had one exactly like mine for sale, I think that the black color is catching on now.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

I just took a quick picture, this is day 13.










The empty space behind the wood is where the _L arcuata_ (wasn't) growing. I'm going to do the first trim tonight or tomorrow and make all the _Rotala_ bunches thicker.


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice!

the HC seems to be doing well.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

wow 12 days and your hc grew that much! i suck


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

sNApple said:


> wow 12 days and your hc grew that much! i suck


No, no. It's just the aquasoil, it makes HC grow like no other.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Rolo said:


> No, no. It's just the aquasoil, it makes HC grow like no other.


Yeah, I have grown HC in Eco Complete and there is no comparison. Plus, I am really only dosing Potassium (Brighty K) right now.


----------



## J-Bass (Nov 26, 2006)

Really nice setup co2. Hey I just got the same size ADA tank and I was thinking of getting the same pendant you have but I just saw Drfoster&Smith has the 150 on sale for $212.14. You think I should go for that or would 150 be overkill? Even if I raise the light higher?


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm putting a 150w over a 45cm cube (25 g).


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

J-Bass said:


> Really nice setup co2. Hey I just got the same size ADA tank and I was thinking of getting the same pendant you have but I just saw Drfoster&Smith has the 150 on sale for $212.14. You think I should go for that or would 150 be overkill? Even if I raise the light higher?


I've heard that people have used the ADA 150W "Solar I" over the 60cm. I think it would definitely be ok, but you would probably want to use fast growing plants. The D&S deal is great, I would go with that. The benefit would be getting a great pendant with an electronic ballast for a good price, -and- being able to use the ADA bulb. You would probably want to mount the pendant at least a foot above the tank. The main thing would be to be careful with the light period, start at like 6 hours a day and be careful to work your way up.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Very great growth you've got there.Love the wood and plant choice.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Tank looks really really nice! The wood is so dark it looks great!

- Andrew


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

UPDATE! Let's see that HC!


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

I got lazy and let the _Rotalas_ grow out of control. I finally gave the tank it's first big haircut this weekend. HC would be more filled in around the wood if it wasn't getting shaded. I also didn't bother prepping for this picture, I am going to put a black background on the wall behind it soon. Here are my my cheap "lily pipes" and diffuser that I use while I'm bleaching the ADA stuff:

One month:


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

son of a .


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

[email protected] SNAPPLE....
The HC looks great, and you don't have to make excuses, we can all tell how cool it is/will be.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Man, I'm diggin on your tank. Very well done.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I have "grown" HC in Eco Complete before, and honestly, there is no comparison. It is a completely different ballgame with Aqua Soil.


----------



## 415w203 (Oct 31, 2006)

nice nice nice. yeah im growing some hc in as now. if mines come out half as good, ill be happy.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Loving how the HC filled in!


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, its been like 6 months...Can we get some updated pics?


----------



## sirdude2 (Dec 31, 2007)

any update? your tank was one that has inspired me to go hi-tek


----------

